

Exposq: mini Go app for dispatching osquery to multiple machines - emirozer
https://github.com/emirozer/exposq

======
emirozer
Author here, if you have a chance i would strongly urge you to check out this
project from facebook. (in case you missed it)

[https://osquery.io/](https://osquery.io/)

------
zobzu
It looks like a tool for sending mass ssh commands that in turn are osquery
commands?

